# ~~~1964 IMPALA VERT STOLEN~~~



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HOMIE'S NEED A VERY BIG FAVOR FROM EVERY BODY IN CHICAGO AND THE SUROUNDING COUNTY'S MY BROTHER'S 64 IMPALA WAS STOLEN THIS MORNING IT WAS A RED WITH WHITE TOP AND BLACK INTERIOR IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO PLEASE DONT HESITATE TO CALL NIM OR ANY OTHER PERSON THAT CAN GET AHOLD OF US!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

O shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DAMN, that sucks.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 14 2007, 09:11 AM~7899430
> *O shit
> *


hope you get it back homie, and if you catch who did cut their fingers off.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

damn......  

hope you guys can find it. was it taken out of that garage!!??


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:angry: We'll keep an out homie ......... we'll start spreading the word over here towards the North  :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

IT WAS IN THE SOUTH SIDE OF CHITOWN .ITS MY HOMIES RIDE i AM COPING PASTEING WHAT HIS BROTHER SAID.
IT WAS IN A GARAGE.IT HAPPENED THIS MORNING :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 14 2007, 11:12 AM~7899440
> *:angry:  We'll keep an out homie ......... we'll start spreading the word over here towards the North   :angry:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN, YA'LL DIDNT HERE SHIT HUH??

INSURANCE FRAUD :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


J/P HOME YA'LL FIND IT AND :guns: :guns: THE MUTHAFUCKERS WHO STOLE IT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:angry: :angry: 

you would think it be pretty hard to steal a car like that....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 14 2007, 12:19 PM~7899482
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> you would think it be pretty hard to steal a car like that....
> *


 :uh: YEAH NO SHIT HOMIE, THAT'S MOTOR MUST PUUURRRRR LIKE A KITTEN IF YOU COULDNT HEAR IT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 14 2007, 11:20 AM~7899488
> *:uh:  YEAH NO SHIT HOMIE, THAT'S MOTOR MUST PUUURRRRR LIKE A KITTEN IF YOU COULDNT HEAR IT
> *


they probably pushed it down to the street and put it on a wrecker. lost one car that way


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

reach in put it in neutral roll it out push it a little down the street and jump on in.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 12:22 PM~7899493
> *they probably pushed it down to the street and put it on a wrecker.  lost one car that way
> *


 :angry: :angry: I HATE WHEN THEY DO THAT SHIT :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the garage is far in the back behind the house.you could push those car out quick it had to of been someone that ob iously knoew where the car was at.no need for the sarcasim right now.I am just letting the word out for my homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it had to be someone he knows. thats how it always is.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2007, 12:24 PM~7899505
> *the garage is far in the back behind the house.you could push those car out quick it had to of been someone that ob iously knoew where the car was at.no need for the sarcasim right now.I am just letting the word out for my homie
> *


 :uh: DAMN HOMIE, IF IT WERE ONE OF MY HOMIE'S THAT DID THAT I WOULD :guns: :guns: THEM. 

HOPE YOU GET HER BACK NIM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 14 2007, 11:22 AM~7899493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what I think happened


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2007, 11:25 AM~7899509
> *it had to be someone he knows. thats how it always is.
> *


either that or some one was scoping it out for a while.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Sucks to hear that man, hopefully you all can catch them mfs!

Good luck on finding her and bringing her home!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry ass MF'ers aint got better stuff to do than F' with others peoples hard earned shit. 

If you find em, rip their finger nails off with some pliers :machinegun:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2007, 10:10 AM~7899428
> *HOMIE'S NEED A VERY BIG FAVOR FROM EVERY BODY IN CHICAGO  AND THE SUROUNDING COUNTY'S MY BROTHER'S 64 IMPALA WAS STOLEN THIS MORNING  IT WAS A RED  WITH WHITE TOP AND BLACK INTERIOR  IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO PLEASE DONT HESITATE TO CALL NIM OR ANY OTHER PERSON THAT CAN GET AHOLD OF US!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WTF,MAN GOOD LUCK IN FINDING IT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

is that dans old 64?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

NILA WILL SPREAD DA WORD OUT NORTH..


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: Best believe we'll be spreading the word :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2007, 11:50 AM~7899616
> *is that dans old 64?
> *


no its not.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 14 2007, 11:50 AM~7899612
> *WTF,MAN GOOD LUCK IN FINDING IT
> *


it happen over night :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porky79+May 14 2007, 11:55 AM~7899644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2007, 09:02 AM~7899696
> *it happen over night :angry:
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

That's fucked up  I hope they find it homie!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

that sucks :angry: hope you guys find it


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn is that still Alex's car??

Hope you guys find it :angry: :angry: good luck


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

OVERHAULIN maybe
thats how them operate 
it could be .


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 14 2007, 12:31 PM~7899917
> *OVERHAULIN maybe
> thats how them operate
> it could be .
> *


Possibility. The host of the show is from Chicago.

Has anyone been coming by inquiring about the car?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 14 2007, 10:31 AM~7899917
> *OVERHAULIN maybe
> thats how them operate
> it could be .
> *


They are going to turn it into a hot rod  :angry:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 14 2007, 09:35 AM~7899542
> *sorry ass MF'ers aint got better stuff to do than F' with others peoples hard earned shit.
> 
> If you find em, rip their finger nails off with some pliers  :machinegun:
> *


x2 ..... :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2007, 12:10 PM~7899428
> *HOMIE'S NEED A VERY BIG FAVOR FROM EVERY BODY IN CHICAGO  AND THE SUROUNDING COUNTY'S MY BROTHER'S 64 IMPALA WAS STOLEN THIS MORNING  IT WAS A RED  WITH WHITE TOP AND BLACK INTERIOR  IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO PLEASE DONT HESITATE TO CALL NIM OR ANY OTHER PERSON THAT CAN GET AHOLD OF US!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN HOPE YOU FIND IT COMPLETE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

sux!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 14 2007, 12:14 PM~7899802
> *Damn is that still Alex's car??
> 
> Hope you guys find it  :angry:  :angry:  good luck
> *


yea alex car


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn, hope you find it. I hate fucking thieves


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

find the car and the guy's that stoll it. everybody hase permition 2 fuck them up one @ a time


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

damm, my freinds red62 got stolen out of his garage about this time last year, he found it a couple weeks later all gutted


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

That suck's we will keep in EYE over here in southern califas


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

It might have been some one on LIL :scrutinize: 








Naw.. i hope not.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 14 2007, 10:46 AM~7900019
> *They are going to turn it into a hot rod   :angry:
> *


Better that then have it stolen.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hope it doesn't get transported to Florida


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 14 2007, 12:31 PM~7899917
> *OVERHAULIN maybe
> thats how them operate
> it could be .
> *


yeah but they take buckets, that '64 was cherry. atleast it looked so in the pic :angry:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn that sucks.. hope u find it homie.. ill keep a eye out over here in la


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 14 2007, 10:55 AM~7900091
> *:biggrin:
> *


Mayhem that's not funny :0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully you find it soon. :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

jesus christ. who ever stole it had some serious cojones!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*



Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81@May 14 2007, 05:10 PM~7902774
jesus christ. who ever stole it had some serious cojones!


Click to expand...

maybe these thieves knew some inside info?* :scrutinize:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:angry: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :machinegun:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2007, 09:10 AM~7899428
> *HOMIE'S NEED A VERY BIG FAVOR FROM EVERY BODY IN CHICAGO  AND THE SUROUNDING COUNTY'S MY BROTHER'S 64 IMPALA WAS STOLEN THIS MORNING  IT WAS A RED  WITH WHITE TOP AND BLACK INTERIOR  IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO PLEASE DONT HESITATE TO CALL NIM OR ANY OTHER PERSON THAT CAN GET AHOLD OF US!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING CLEAN ASS-RISE WAS IT FULLY INSURED ?????----HOPE YOU GET THEM FOOLS THAT GOT IT MAN -WAS IT IN THE GARAGE ????


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt for the chicago homie deffinetly someone eyeballin and had it planned out i would keep in eye out on craigslist and online classifieds


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 14 2007, 08:19 PM~7903254
> *ttt for the chicago homie deffinetly someone eyeballin and had it planned out i would keep in eye out on craigslist and online classifieds
> *


no doubt homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hope yall find it soon.....i doubt it will make its way out here...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Right now its about finding it and getting it back asap, its got us all pissed off, all the 64's in the city and they decided to snagged the one from our club, they fucked up. We'll get it back. 

Just keep an eye out for us and give us a hand spotting it, it will be obvious spotting a bright red 64 vert. cant cover a car on a flatbed or wrecker. 
We're keeping a reallllll close eye on everyone/everything.


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

will spred the word in the west side! and i"ll keep my eyes open homie!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thanks Psycho's for the help ..


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll put the word out down south. I hate to hear that man. I can't stand a damn thief!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 14 2007, 08:00 PM~7903622
> *Thanks Psycho's for the help ..
> *



no prob bro, anytime!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I didnt read all the post..But im sorry about your car.. I will keep my eyes open here in Michiagn for ya! HOPE YOU GET YOUR RIDE BACK! :angry: fucking people now days.. :dunno:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks for the support guys i will greatly apreciate any word of the car. hopefully i will recover it this is my pride and joy and i was going to make this car in to me dream car


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

damn man thats shitty as fuck my bros 64 was stolen a few years back we found it a couple weeks later in a orange grove all scratched up and the system gone. we never found out who it was but atleast he got the car back intact. bump for the search man hope yall find it


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

nothing really worth taking on the car the car it self was the only thing valuable


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 14 2007, 10:03 PM~7904310
> *nothing really worth taking on the car the car it self was the only thing valuable
> *


naw homie.. it is a nice and clean car but it sucks that we work hard to build are chit and theifs come and take our hard earned stuff. believe me bro remember the tahoe got jacked in vegas 2005 for the super show..


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

If that car is anywere near 26th street ill let you know, i got your back homie. But ill bet you a 10gz that somebody who knows you knows where the ride is, thats the case the majority of times.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 14 2007, 10:55 PM~7905859
> *If that car is anywere near 26th street ill let you know, i got your back homie. But ill bet you a 10gz that somebody who knows you knows where the ride is, thats the case the majority of times.
> *


i really hope not homie i wouldnt imagine any of my closest ppl would do that to me. i am very sucluded i dont like anyone knowing where i live at .......


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

CLEAN RIDE HOMIE,I HOPE YOU FIND IT IN ON PIECE!!!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 14 2007, 10:38 PM~7905773
> *naw homie..  it is a nice and clean car but  it sucks that we work hard to build are chit and theifs come and take our hard earned stuff. believe me bro remember the tahoe got jacked in vegas 2005 for the super show..
> 
> 
> ...


i know how you felt know homie it feels real bad to lose something you put your hard earnd dollars into.....just to give an update car was taken around 12 12:30 neighbor confirms seind garage open at 12:30.. the fuckd up thing is that half hour after i went to bed so these fuckers had alot of balls....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 14 2007, 10:59 PM~7905882
> *CLEAN RIDE HOMIE,I HOPE YOU FIND IT IN ON PIECE!!!!!!
> *


i see it this way, its gone and im not going to expect it back because of the rarity of the car. its either chopped already or they going to retage it .......


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 14 2007, 10:31 AM~7899917
> *OVERHAULIN maybe
> thats how them operate
> it could be .
> *


i dought it homie this for real never seems to be any good things happening in my life lately......


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good luck man


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

where on the southside you know I got people all over, can make a few calls and see if anyone has heard of anything.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7903390
> *hope yall find it soon.....i doubt it will make its way out here...
> *


hopefully its still around the chicago land area.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 15 2007, 06:27 AM~7906538
> *where on the southside you know I got people all over, can make a few calls and see if anyone has heard of anything.
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

damm homie i will keep an eye out also that sucks how some putos just come and take lo que mas aprecia uno hopefully u can find it soon :angry:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear that bro, dont wish that shit on nobody, I been there myself. I was insured though, I was sad for 30 days until I got my 15 gs in the mail then I was happy. It wasnt a clean 64ss rag like that though, hope you find it homie.... :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

good luck finfding it thats fucked up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 05:40 AM~7906641
> *hopefully its still around the chicago land area.
> *


x2


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 08:40 AM~7906641
> *hopefully its still around the chicago land area.
> *


IM HOPING IT ENDS UP IN MY GARAGE.... :biggri:biggrin: J/P....ANY NEWS ON IT YET FOKKER


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 15 2007, 08:27 AM~7907397
> *Sorry to hear that bro, dont wish that shit on nobody, I been there myself. I was insured though, I was sad for 30 days until I got my 15 gs in the mail then I was happy. It wasnt a clean 64ss rag like that though, hope you find it homie.... :nosad:  :banghead:
> *


hopefully the insurace takes care of me at least what i paid for the car im not interested in having more money, money comes and goes but that was my baby and i didnt want to loose that


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 10:55 AM~7907978
> *hopefully the insurace takes care of me at least what i paid for the car im not interested in having more money, money comes and goes but that was my baby and i didnt want to loose that
> *


Hey I feel you I cant lie I was broke down like a little bitch for a while, nobody saw me for a minute, stayed up in the house just depressed. But mines was a hard top, even though I went through so much with that ride, blood sweat and tears there is no feeling like it, my prayers go out to you, hope it works out...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Hope you find your ride. Gotta wonder if Lo Jack might have made a difference. I have it on some of my rides and have been thinking about putting it on my bikes.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

RECOVERD JUST INFORMD THEY RECOVERD IT THEY VANDALISD IT REAL BAD BROKE ALL THE WINDOWS POTD THE TRUNK AND SCRAPED IT UP REAL BAD BUT ITS COMING HOME AFTER THE TOW COMPANY FUCKS ME WITH THE BILL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gladd ot hear its back , sorry bout what happen, post some pics....


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

AT LEAST YOUR GETTING THE BODY BACK. IT CAN BE FIXED.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 01:57 PM~7908792
> *RECOVERD JUST INFORMD THEY RECOVERD IT THEY VANDALISD IT REAL BAD BROKE ALL THE WINDOWS POTD THE TRUNK AND SCRAPED IT UP REAL BAD BUT ITS COMING HOME AFTER THE TOW COMPANY FUCKS ME WITH THE BILL
> *


Sorry it was stolen, but I'm happy you got it back. Let me know what parts are damaged or missing. I might be able to help you out.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 12:57 PM~7908792
> *RECOVERD JUST INFORMD THEY RECOVERD IT THEY VANDALISD IT REAL BAD BROKE ALL THE WINDOWS POTD THE TRUNK AND SCRAPED IT UP REAL BAD BUT ITS COMING HOME AFTER THE TOW COMPANY FUCKS ME WITH THE BILL
> *


:biggrin: 

hey homie at least u got ur baby back  
im glad! NOT that it was stolen BUT that u got it back


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 11:57 AM~7908792
> *RECOVERD JUST INFORMD THEY RECOVERD IT THEY VANDALISD IT REAL BAD BROKE ALL THE WINDOWS POTD THE TRUNK AND SCRAPED IT UP REAL BAD BUT ITS COMING HOME AFTER THE TOW COMPANY FUCKS ME WITH THE BILL
> *


Post pics as soon as you get it back!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

GOOD TO HEAR U GOT IT BACK. POST PIC ON WHAT THEY DID. HOPEFULLY CAN FIND OUT WHO DID IT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 15 2007, 02:05 PM~7908845
> *Post pics as soon as you get it back!!
> *


we will homie.its time for these fucks to get delt with.we have a prety good idea of who done it.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 12:57 PM~7908792
> *RECOVERD JUST INFORMD THEY RECOVERD IT THEY VANDALISD IT REAL BAD BROKE ALL THE WINDOWS POTD THE TRUNK AND SCRAPED IT UP REAL BAD BUT ITS COMING HOME AFTER THE TOW COMPANY FUCKS ME WITH THE BILL
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we have a prety good idea who did it.now its a time game homie and they the ones that ain't going to be able to sleep at night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 02:28 PM~7909018
> *we have a prety good idea who did it.now its a time game homie and they the ones that ain't going to be able to sleep at night.
> *


  

~Chitown~


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Didn't your cutlass get stolen too? Same spot or no? :dunno: That sucks....


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 12:14 PM~7908908
> *we will homie.its time for these fucks to get delt with.we have a prety good idea of who done it.
> *


Post pics of them ******* after you woop their asses's


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 15 2007, 02:59 PM~7909234
> *Post pics of them ******* after you woop their asses's
> *


 :biggrin: Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 15 2007, 12:59 PM~7909234
> *Post pics of them ******* after you woop their asses's
> *


xx2 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 15 2007, 01:59 PM~7909234
> *Post pics of them ******* after you woop their asses's
> *


 :biggrin: x3


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 15 2007, 12:59 PM~7909234
> *Post pics of them ******* after you woop their asses's
> *


THANK'S!!! 4 ALL THE SUPORT HOMIE'S WE REALY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@May 15 2007, 04:14 PM~7909339
> *THANK'S!!! 4 ALL THE SUPORT HOMIE'S WE REALY APPRECIATE IT
> *


I NEVER STOLE IT DUMMY ,I LEFT A BREIFCASE WIFF $30 000 IN THE GARAGE FOKKERAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@May 14 2007, 01:28 PM~7901170
> *TTT
> *


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 01:20 PM~7909374
> *I NEVER STOLE IT DUMMY ,I LEFT A BREIFCASE WIFF $30 000 IN THE GARAGE FOKKERAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DUMMY!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@May 15 2007, 04:25 PM~7909413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  DUMMY!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 03:20 PM~7909374
> *I NEVER STOLE IT DUMMY ,I LEFT A BREIFCASE WIFF $30 000 IN THE GARAGE FOKKERAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


they're going to cornholerapeyourbunghole


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 01:27 PM~7909428
> *:biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

that sucks
good luck homies


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 04:28 PM~7909431
> *they're going to cornholerapeyourbunghole
> *


NO CAN DO I WEAR A CHASTITY BELT FOR SUCH OCASSIONS :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FUCKEN LEVA MUTHA FUCKERS HOMIE....VATOS THAT AINT GOT SHIT BETTER TO DO THE JACK A HOMIE'S CARRO.........HOPE YOU GUYS FIND THE RANFLA HOMIE......


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 01:28 PM~7909431
> *they're going to cornholerapeyourbunghole
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 03:30 PM~7909446
> *NO CAN DO I WEAR A CHATITY BELT FOR SUCH OCASSIONS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm sure gotti has the key for it. LOL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 04:31 PM~7909465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i'm sure gotti has the key for it.  LOL
> *


BAHAHAHA NO ACTUALLY I LOST IT AWHILE AGO AND ITS RUSTING UP ON ME BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 15 2007, 02:56 PM~7909218
> *Didn't your cutlass get stolen too?  Same spot or no?  :dunno:  That sucks....
> *


yea man its the same mother fuckers man :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 04:49 PM~7909584
> *yea man its the same mother fuckers man :angry:
> *


you guys are getting analowned


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 03:50 PM~7909587
> *you guys are getting analowned
> *


naw homie not this time


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I ain't saying noting els I don't want to incriminate my self but like I said before these fouckers ain't going to be sleeping much


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

That's good that you guys are recovering it. Now find the fuckers that stole it and fuck them up.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

I WILL BE AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON MAY 27 IN MI....IN MY NEW RIDE......
your not coming up to michigan next week are you nim???




































J/P DAMN MAN THAT SUX


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

this is sad...


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 15 2007, 12:55 AM~7905859
> *If that car is anywere near 26th street ill let you know, i got your back homie. But ill bet you a 10gz that somebody who knows you knows where the ride is, thats the case the majority of times.
> *



Was i right at least?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@May 15 2007, 01:14 PM~7909339
> *THANK'S!!! 4 ALL THE SUPORT HOMIE'S WE REALY APPRECIATE IT
> *


Beating down greasy Canadians... BAHAHAHAHAHA.....................PRICELESS :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 03:49 PM~7909584
> *yea man its the same mother fuckers man :angry:
> *


Thats wild.....need an alarm on the garage or something....or boobie traps.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 15 2007, 04:06 PM~7909706
> *Was i right at least?
> *


naw homie


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 02:20 PM~7909374
> *I NEVER STOLE IT DUMMY ,I LEFT A BREIFCASE WIFF $30 000 IN THE GARAGE FOKKERAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Quit lieing pinche Mayhem we know it was you fucker :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 15 2007, 04:10 PM~7909728
> *Thats wild.....need an alarm on the garage or something....or boobie traps.
> *


already done  and also we are not 100% if they were the same fools from last time but they sure did know there way around


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 02:31 PM~7909465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i'm sure gotti has the key for it.  LOL
> *


Pinche primo culo lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 15 2007, 05:08 PM~7915
> *DONT FUCK WIFF ME
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHA OK *** BAG


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 15 2007, 05:14 PM~7909754
> *Quit lieing pinche Mayhem we know it was you fucker :biggrin:
> *


HEY FOKKER DONT MAKE ME TELL THEM YOU WERE SITTING IN THE PASSANGER SEAT EATING A PINK POPSICLE :angry:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

at least you got the car back homie all the shit they fucked up you can fix its time to make that car 10x better when they broke into my truck and took my shit it motivited me to make it better these fools aint gona take away your heart and love for the sport keep your head up its all good from here on


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 15 2007, 05:20 PM~7910216
> *at least you got the car back homie all the shit they fucked up you can fix its time to make that car 10x better when they broke into my truck and took my shit it motivited me to make it better these fools aint gona take away your heart and love for the sport keep your head up its all good from here on
> *


yea homie your right.like I told him at least he got it back and it was not a total lost.now it will look better with new windows and body work it probably needed so it is a motive to make it better but fuck these fuckers.they need a lesson not to fut with our shit :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

they thought they were taking it for a joy ride.well what they don't know is that the joy ride ain't over


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 03:27 PM~7910266
> *they thought they were taking it for a joy ride.well what they don't know is that the joy ride ain't over
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 03:59 PM~7910450
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

im surprised you got it back at all not to mention complete with wheels.kids trying to earn stripes.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*DAEYMM @ LEAST YOU GUYS HAVE THE CAR BACK! NOW ITS TIME TO FUCKEM UP! DAEYMMM PUNK BITCHES!*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

That shit pisses me off. Steal a ride just to fuck it up? god dam.

PLUS i dont think i could ever bring myselft to destroying a 64, it would be like hitting a woman.


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

Somebody need a ASSKICKIN NOW :angry:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

OMG...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss...  
But the upside is you got it back and it wasn't completely totaled or stripped.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :guns: :guns: 
im so emotional fucked up by seeing that~~~Is that the owner in the background with his arms folded???

Damn man where the fuck did they find the car at, in a field shit looks like they hit up curbs and took that bitch 4x4 :angry:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

DAM THAT IS SOME PUSSY ASS SHIT

THAT HAD TO BE SOMEBODY YOU ALL KNOW

BUT OVERALL GLAD YOU RECOVERED IT


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

damn thats pisses me off just looking at the pics like if the car were mine. at least u got it back man better then nothing. i hope the punks tht stole it get whats coming to them. i know i'd let them know that they fucked. make they pay and dont let it blow over. cant wait to see the 64 when she is reborn. goodluck


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad u found it bro!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 01:49 PM~7909584
> *yea man its the same mother fuckers man :angry:
> *


WHAT!!! THAT BROWN CAR WAS STOLEN ALSO MAN THATS 2 LOWS THAT WERE STOLEN FROM U ........MAN ATLEAST U GOT THEM BOTH BACK


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

if we can help in any way let us know even if its bringin the shop vac over to clean up the mess or helping you look for some trim pieces thats what we are here for


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I WAS ALSO SURPRISED THAT THE WHEEL WERE STILL ON THAT MEANS THAT THEY DIDNT STEAL FOR RIMS OR SYSTEM THEY JUST STOLE IT TO DESRTOY IT ........................DID THEY PUT THE WINDSIELD WIPERS THROUGH THE WINDOW HA
MAN BUT ITS BETTER THAN NOT GETTING IT BACK


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

they do anything to the interior??


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+May 15 2007, 04:59 PM~7910447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears:  :nono: :nosad: 
thats some BULLSHIT what they did to that car that was ALL unneccesary


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Bunch of fucking haters homie..I am glad you got it back but thats some fucking bullshit..They just tore up a beautiful 64..I am getting sick just looking at it...But I know you can bring the chevy back to life homie!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

you know we ready for what ever bro... :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This is seriously fucked........I KNOW you must've had a nice policy on that though


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

sorry bro but i didnt i never owned a car of that caliber and i snoozed so no im gonna get fuckd by the insurance


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 15 2007, 07:29 PM~7911460
> *you know we ready for what ever bro...  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What kind of sorry motherfuckers do shit like this? They deserve to die a slow death.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i dont know who would do this to me, i never done nothing to nobody and help who ever i can.... but like they say good guys finish last


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 08:09 PM~7911773
> *i dont know who would do this to me, i never done nothing to nobody and help who ever i can.... but like they say good guys finish last
> *


thats is true they will get theres believe that


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears: Damn it tears me up seeing what some people will do for nothing!! That is so fucked up. The lack of respect haterz have for someone elses ride.........................I say let em' live................


But cut off their fucking thumbs!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 07:09 PM~7911773
> *i dont know who would do this to me, i never done nothing to nobody and help who ever i can.... but like they say good guys finish last
> *


thats true keep ur head up bro


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 15 2007, 08:05 PM~7912251
> *thats true keep ur head up bro
> *


im gonna they aint catching me snoozin no more .. hey homie im sorry i missd your call yesterday homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 04:59 PM~7910447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pussy ass bitches, how could you do that to a 64 vert. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Man that really sucks. Im glad you got it back though. Its crazy how stupid and disrespectful some people can be, especially when they just did it to do it. If there is anything I can help you find for it hit me up I got a couple friends that deal in used Impala parts and one that has real good deals on new parts too. Good Luck, can't wait to see it crushing those haters when it comes back out better than ever.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 09:09 PM~7911773
> *i dont know who would do this to me, i never done nothing to nobody and help who ever i can.... but like they say good guys finish last
> *


i hear you homie. thats why I am where I am at but in full force with GODS help we will pull through this homie.we will get her done to the point where everyone is going to say is that the same car?fuck bro i am happy pist and you know me homie.shit is going to get handled.AMOR


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 15 2007, 09:22 PM~7912379
> *Pussy ass bitches, how could you do that to a 64 vert. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


THATS SO FUCKED UP BRO I HOPE THEY CATCH THOSE SORRY MOTHER FUCKERS THAT DID THAT SHIT AND DO THE SAME TO THEM :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

so who are they so i can keep an eye out for them its fucked up that they couldnt find it sooner(cops) there arent too many 64s in chicago


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 10:48 PM~7912618
> *i hear you homie. thats why I am where I am at but in full force with GODS help we will pull through this homie.we will get her done to the point where everyone is going to say is that the same car?fuck bro i am happy pist and you know me homie.shit is going to get handled.AMOR
> *


and why??? cause we are family........


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 15 2007, 10:56 PM~7912686
> *and why??? cause we are family........
> *


POR VIDA CARNAL FUCK THESE FOOLS THEY GOING TO BE SURPRISED WHEN FOURTH OF JULY COMES EARLY. :loco: THE CRAZY NEIGHBOR SAID IT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

hell yeah hell yeah....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 15 2007, 11:03 PM~7912747
> *hell yeah hell yeah....
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.HOMIE ON THE DOWN LOWWWWWWW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man thats really fucked up


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn they fucked it up for no reason......just like one of my boys cars, they jacked it for the stereo and rims and then burnt the car to the ground. Clean ass car and no reason for all that. :nosad: Was the cutty sitting next to it in the garage? And they didn't mess with it???? Crazy.... :loco: Sorry man.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good to hear you got the car back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 15 2007, 11:39 PM~7912989
> *Damn they fucked it up for no reason......just like one of my boys cars, they jacked it for the stereo and rims and then burnt the car to the ground.  Clean ass car and no reason for all that.   :nosad:  Was the cutty sitting next to it in the garage?  And they didn't mess with it???? Crazy.... :loco:   Sorry man.
> *


yes it was but they are fucking around with him bro they tried the cutty but could not get it.they are amitures.so they took the most valueble one not know what they had in there hands.


----------



## ElPrimo (Nov 5, 2005)

That is fucked up man. I can't believe some dum shits would mess with a car like that. I guess they don't have the balls to do it face to face. Let me know if you need a hand to handle that.

:angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElPrimo_@May 16 2007, 12:34 AM~7913323
> *That is fucked up man. I can't believe some dum shits would mess with a car like that. I guess they don't have the balls to do it face to face.  Let me know if you need a hand to handle that.
> 
> :angry:
> *


Gracias PRIMO.you know los neighbors don't fuck around.and they don't want to fuck with the neighbors.but since they did.they won't be sleeping for a minute homie.good looking out homie.


----------



## ElPrimo (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 11:37 PM~7913338
> *Gracias PRIMO.you know los neighbors don't fuck around.and they don't want to fuck with the neighbors.but since they did.they won't be sleeping for a minute homie.good looking out homie.
> *



Yeap
I got yall back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElPrimo_@May 16 2007, 12:42 AM~7913366
> *Yeap
> I got yall back
> 
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

that sucks, i know how you guys feel. i had two cars taken from my garage and they tried to take my 63 vert but couldnt get it out so they cut the top and started to strip it in my own garage. :angry: each time i added more security but once they knew what was inside they kept coming back..... the third time thay actually cut a hole right through the door (it was wood) to get inside.


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

thats fucked up very glad you got it back hopefully it was insured,fucking haters get your own shit bitches :angry:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

punk bitches just kill the motherfuckers we didn't see or hear anything


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

Thats fucked up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 05:59 PM~7910447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like some people in Chitown are going to get served.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, sad shit. At least it was recovered.

I dont think i will ever understand the mind of a hater. I can somewhat understand stealing for parts (speakers, hydros, rims, ect... ) But whats the point of vandalizing it? I hope they get whats coming


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn homie, them levas deserve everything that's coming to them. I remember back in my days if i had a problem with anyone, i would straight up go toe to toe with them fools, win or lose, but never fucked with their ride. That's just not kooo....I hope you find them fools and slap them all like the lil' bitches that they are :angry: :guns: Take it back to 1985


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2007, 11:37 PM~7913338
> *Gracias PRIMO.you know los neighbors don't fuck around.and they don't want to fuck with the neighbors.but since they did.they won't be sleeping for a minute homie.good looking out homie.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 

:angry: :angry: HOW CAN THEY DO THAT TO SUCH A NICE CAR :angry: :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 04:59 PM~7910447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie that shit hurts my feelings just seeing it, damn hoes wanna act like a bitch serve them hoes like bitches...thats a chicken shit mothafucka to fuck with a mans ride...........these hoes deserve a curb check! :angry: Hard to believe a man was responsible for this, looks like something a brokenhearted bitch would do...


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL HOMIE .. 

JUST HAD THE SAME SHIT DONE TO MY WHIPP ..


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE NIM, AT LEAST YOU GOT IT BACK.

DO I SEE A FRAME OFF RESTO IN THE MAKING???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 16 2007, 08:39 AM~7914377
> *Damn homie, them levas deserve everything that's coming to them. I remember back in my days if i had a problem with anyone, i would straight up go toe to toe with them fools, win or lose, but never fucked with their ride. That's just not kooo....I hope you find them fools and slap them all like the lil' bitches that they are :angry: :guns: Take it back to 1985
> *


back in the days nga? YOU ONLY 19 :twak:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 16 2007, 07:39 AM~7914377
> *Damn homie, them levas deserve everything that's coming to them. I remember back in my days if i had a problem with anyone, i would straight up go toe to toe with them fools, win or lose, but never fucked with their ride. That's just not kooo....I hope you find them fools and slap them all like the lil' bitches that they are :angry: :guns: Take it back to 1985
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Take it back to 1985 :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7915176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAHAHAHAHA THAT NARROW ASS MOFO CANT HURT A 5 YEAR OLD AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 09:36 AM~7915192
> *WAHAHAHAHA THAT NARROW ASS MOFO CANT HURT A 5 YEAR OLD AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7915176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 16 2007, 11:37 AM~7915197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WESTSIDE WAS ACTUALLY TUFFER WHEN HE WAS A CHICK ON HERE BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 10:43 AM~7915229
> *WESTSIDE WAS ACTUALLY TUFFER WHEN HE WAS A CHICK ON HERE BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :uh:
> *


damn, you took it back to when he was complimenting himself saying he was sexy and soo on. LOL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:45 AM~7915241
> *damn, you took it back to when he was complimenting himself saying he was sexy and soo on.  LOL
> *


WAHAHA I REMEMBER THAT BULLSHIT ,HE SAYING HOW CUTE HE IS AND BULLSHIT ,HE MUST LOVE TO FUCK HIMSELFAHAHAHAHA,NOW THATS TAKIN IT BACK IN THAT DAYAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 10:48 AM~7915264
> *WAHAHA I REMEMBER THAT BULLSHIT ,HE SAYING HOW CUTE HE IS AND BULLSHIT ,HE MUST LOVE TO FUCK HIMSELFAHAHAHAHA,NOW THATS TAKIN IT BACK IN THAT DAYAHAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

this fucking sucks, hope u dont let it get u down and fix it just to show those little bitches :machinegun:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry for your loss homie.................................they will get whats coming to them


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:51 AM~7915282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA LOOK AT THOSE BURT EYEBROWS ITS LIKE HE STOLE GOODTIMERS MOUSTACH AND CUT IT IN HALF AND STUCK EM ON HIS FACE :uh:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

dam that's fucked up it must be something n the air because some ****** from I believe the south side I believe try to car jack my wife at gun point sunday for my charger dubbed dueced up. they lucky it wasn't me cause they wouldve caught :machinegun:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Behind every dark curtain is a bright light!!!!! Materialistic things can be replaced or repaired. 

All the best to you and your car.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7915241
> *damn, you took it back to when he was complimenting himself saying he was sexy and soo on.  LOL
> *


ahahahahahaahahahaa LMFAO remember that lol that taken it way back to 06' lol

Hey Sexy your fine
Thanx lol 

bahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 16 2007, 09:34 AM~7915176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 16 2007, 08:31 AM~7915149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 15 2007, 10:09 PM~7911773
> *i dont know who would do this to me, i never done nothing to nobody and help who ever i can.... but like they say good guys finish last
> *


Man Alex, I am sorry to hear this happened to you homie. You have always been one of the coolest cats I have ever met in the lowriding game. I am just glad you got the bitch back. Wish I was closer bro I would be there with some pliers and blowtorch to make them motherfuckers pay.... But as you did with the cutty I know this bitch will be top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 16 2007, 10:59 AM~7916380
> *Man Alex, I am sorry to hear this happened to you homie. You have always been one of the coolest cats I have ever met in the lowriding game. I am just glad you got the bitch back. Wish I was closer bro I would be there with some pliers and blowtorch to make them motherfuckers pay.... But as you did with the cutty I know this bitch will be top notch :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie but this one is going to have to take some time, a lot of time :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 16 2007, 11:24 AM~7915599
> *HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 01:16 PM~7917316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's funny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Damn, I fucking hate thiefs :guns: :burn:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Sorry about the ride home...I say put some cameras up and wait for them bitches to come back.. just put a motion detector that sounds an alarm so you can here it...but put it in your room....that way you can catch them fuckers in the act....That's what i've done... Good Luck with the Resurrection of the 64Rag


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 02:57 PM~7917994
> *WELL NOW YOU SHOULD CHIN TAP HIM FOR BEING SO RUDE TO YOU?
> *


no its cool......i think hes just mad about the whole incident and has a lot on his mind


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:uh: :nono:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

pops had a 79 coupe deville was stolen they found it in the woods with the windows blown out everything inside gutted so much damage couldnt be fixed.. good luck on the rebuild


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

The car is back and that is the important part.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@May 16 2007, 05:00 PM~7918709
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

to evryone again, thanks for looking out and hoping for the best for me .. the car is home again not how i would have wanted to see it but there is people in this world that really hate that other pple do well... also like to thank Tyrone on lil for the helping hand he has offerd me not to many ppl in this world do that for anyone......


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 16 2007, 03:41 PM~7917079
> *thanks homie but this one is going to have to take some time, a lot of time :angry:
> *


I feel you there... my Caddy might see the light in '08...... If I am lucky....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 16 2007, 07:46 PM~7919843
> *I feel you there... my Caddy might see the light in '08...... If I am lucky....
> *


perfection takes time.... too bad for me impatient as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 16 2007, 10:49 PM~7919867
> *perfection takes time.... too bad for me impatient as fuck :biggrin:
> *


hahaha... I am the same way homie... hope to see you at the Westside picnic in July...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HATERS THAT WILL BE SKINNED ALIVE AND TOSSED IN ANTO AN ACID BATH


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This isn't even my car....................so why am I so fucking pissed off :angry: 

Good luck in the rebuild, and if you find them and can do something about it, do it.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Good luck Alex. Im sure you will come back much better than before. It just sucks that this is what it takes.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@May 16 2007, 02:53 PM~7917956
> *Damn, I fucking hate thiefs :guns: :burn:
> *


x2 karma they will get theirs  glad you @least got it back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@May 16 2007, 04:07 PM~7917658
> *Damn nim :dunno:  :dunno: my bad.....was just asking a fucking question.
> I was asking about the interior cause I HAVE SOME INTERIOR PIECES FOR A 64 I WAS GONNA OFFER!! thats why....so i guess asking you a question to see if i was going to get a better answer to help out was out of the question.....
> so again sorry for your boys lost and hopefully we will see the car hit the streets this year or next.
> *


hey homie I was just pist I was getting bull shit pms and it pissed me off so I felt you were fucking around my bad


----------



## ialows10 (May 2, 2007)

Glad you got the ride back ….hope you get back on the road soon then run over the puck azz thieves that stole it


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 18 2007, 06:05 AM~7929282
> *hey homie I was just pist I was getting bull shit pms and it pissed me off so I felt you were fucking around my bad
> *


 :biggrin: no problem.....he didnt need any interior pieces,so im still looking for your boy for exterior...imma find out the things he told me he needs and if you come up i moght need you to take down to him..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I got a COUPLE TAIL LIGHTS..I`ll GIVE THEM TO YOU FOR FREE.. Just glad you got your baby back homie..lmk if you want them...Thanks David


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

most depressing  

i have some 64 ss pieces laying around too. let me know if you need something and i'll check for it.

good to see you got the car back. revenge can be a terrible thing.... (be smart and get yours)

~GOODTIMES~


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks guys im gonna need all the help i can get on this, my whole life savings went into just buying this car..... ill let you guys know thanks for the offers not to many ppl in this world do than for ppl...... thank you


----------

